# DVD selbst erstellen



## floHate (13. November 2006)

Hi.

Ich möchte eine DVD erstellen mit Clips. Mit einem einfachen Menue oder so was. 

Ich hab leider keinen Plan ob das das richtige Forum ist, ob das einfach ist und mit welchen Programmen man das machen kann.

Hoffe es ist nicht allzuschwer. Danke fürs lesen

Mfg floH


----------



## axn (13. November 2006)

Schau mal hier.
Das Neropaket enthält auch eine Authoring Software.

mfg

axn


----------



## floHate (14. November 2006)

Spitze danke. Klappt ganz gut mit Nero.

Nun hab ich aber ein Problem und finde dazu nichts im Netz:

Ich habe ein Menue... schlicht und Simpel mit Nero erstellt. Dann die VideoDVD gebrannt. Eingelegt und Menue funktioniert wunderbar doch dann gibts Probs mim Lesen der DVD mitten im Film. Mein DVD Player liest die DVD nicht und es fängt an zu ruckeln oder das Bild bleibt gar ganz stehen. Liegt das nun an dem Player oder an der DVD?

Habt ihr evt. ein par Tips für mich wie ich am besten eine DVD Brenne?

Wäre sehr nett danke 

Mfg floh


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. November 2006)

probiers mal mit nem anderen Player, und schau ob wirklich alle Daten auf der DVD drauf sind.

mfg


----------

